
Ask HN: How do we safely lift the lockdown to avoid another outbreak? - CM30
Given the chances of a vaccine being found within the next month or so are slim to none?<p>Obviously it&#x27;d likely have to happen in stages, but what should those stages be, and how could we prevent a huge outbreak due to people rushing to go out&#x2F;do stuff&#x2F;socialise as things gradually reopen?
======
buboard
israel's plan : [https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium-hi-tech-and-
pre...](https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium-hi-tech-and-preschools-
then-malls-and-sports-israel-s-coronavirus-exit-
strategy-1.8762359?utm_source=morning_brew)

